# Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Curious as to what many of you think about this stuff?

Just bought an Oz for about 4 bucks after taxes to try it out, I swear this stuff tastes like Escudo with a bit of Cavendish tossed in it. I can't believe I'm saying this but man, if Escudo ever disappears I know I can get something that it is actually almost better then it... Peter Stokkebye LBF...mmm delicious.p

Oh and the best point...it's CHEAP compared to the 50g tins of lovely Escudo and almost tastes better(not that it ever tasted bad, in fact Escudo is a favorite VaPer of mine).:madgrin:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I like it. I almost can't taste the Perique in it, the VA seems to be most prominent. Also contrary to what some have said, I enjoy the Cavendish centers quite a bit.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Great stuff! I don't find it to be that similar to Escudo though, not sure where people get that beyond the shape.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I need to revisit this stuff. I found it a bit sweet and "twangy" and haven't touched my sampler after a couple of bowls. Now I really like virginias, so maybe I'd like it a bit more now.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> I like it. I almost can't taste the Perique in it, the VA seems to be most prominent. Also contrary to what some have said, I enjoy the Cavendish centers quite a bit.


Huh, interesting...the stuff I have looks like Escudo(except for the dark, cavendish center...mmmm) and tastes a bit stronger then it actually, more perique and a bit less virginias in my opinion. But, I guess everyone tastes everything differently.

I loves me some perique, I mean, C&D Bayou Morning Flake is one of my favorites because of its heavy perique content.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never had escudo, but I love this stuff! It's just about my favorite tobacco right now. I love the flavor, most people like the room note, and I like that 2 coins last me quite a while. Hmm...now I have the urge to smoke some... but yes. Great stuff.


----------



## Verschnupft (Jun 15, 2009)

Oddly enough, I tried some of this tonight for the first time.

I'm liking it more than Escudo. But I haven't had any of that in a while.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

LBF is purported to be a clone of Davidoff Flake Medallions. Having smoked both, I can say they are very similar but they didn't taste identical to me. On the other hand, I don't know how close they were in age - I'm guessing the Davidoff was a good year older.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Give PS Lux Navy Flake a try too. It is also a great blend that when bought in bulk, can cost about the same as the OTC Drug Store Blends. 

Bullseye is a nice blend and available at the tobacco shop down the street from my office!!! I think these blends do not get all the credit they deserve, maybe due to the fact they are only available in tins or possible because the areomatics bring the rest of the line down a bit. But everyone should give these a try!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

while a solid blend, there are many more VA/Pers i'd grab before this one.
to me, the straw/hay flavor i get from it drags it way down, and i don't recall very much sweetness from the VAs (or cavendish center, that i ended up punching out later on before i'd load a bowl), and the perique was too wimpy to make itself heard. the tobaccos used are good, but the lack of sweetness, too strong of a hay flavor, and not enough perique make this pale in comparison to Escudo -- just my tastebuds opinions, anyway.

btw - i believe we have 2 topics in the reviews forum for this blend.


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

My staple vapers are Luxury Bullseye Flake, Escudo and St. James Flake. Escudo and SJF are giving more pronounced perique and are superb. LBF taste is subdued in perique department, VA is hayish and cavendish can be tasted sometimes. It is tasty stuff and is the cheapest among the three. Therefore it is more pedestrian tobacco. SJF and Escudo are for the special moments.
Also I have found that LBF and SJF need lots of drying and rubbing. Gravity feed works best. If you pack them tight they smoke HOT and bite.
Escudo can be packed any way you like.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

I do prefer LNF and LTF to LBF, but a wide margin (just an addition to my previous comments).


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

kvv098 said:


> My staple vapers are Luxury Bullseye Flake, Escudo and St. James Flake. Escudo and SJF are giving more pronounced perique and are superb.


Personal tastes are funny things. I smoked a tin of SJF and thought the perique was mostly AWOL. I suppose it could have been just that tin because my opinion seems to be in the minority. I should have saved some and sent some samples as a test. The VA was great but I could barely taste any perique.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> while a solid blend... ...i don't recall very much sweetness from the (...cavendish center...)


I have seen the punchy sweet presence of that little black spot fall off to nill in the past four or five years. It used jump out large when you got to it and now it's practically tasteless, lost in the VA.. The blend is OK-hay and a bulk bargain but, I think, the product used to be a lot better.

When I say stuff like this I never know if the blend has really crapped out or if I just lost my nose over at the mall last weekend. In this case I really believe the blend has deteriorated.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Mister Moo said:


> I have seen the punchy sweet presence of that little black spot fall off to nill in the past four or five years. It used jump out large when you got to it and now it's practically tasteless, lost in the VA.. The blend is OK-hay and a bulk bargain but, I think, the product used to be a lot better.
> 
> When I say stuff like this I never know if the blend has really crapped out or if I just lost my nose over at the mall last weekend. In this case I really believe the blend has deteriorated.


smokinmojo (craige) was telling me that over the last year some blends may have changed. he gave me a couple samples of both old/new LNF. big differences in taste that i can't attribute to a year or two of aging.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Give PS Lux Navy Flake a try too. It is also a great blend that when bought in bulk, can cost about the same as the OTC Drug Store Blends.


+1

I just bought a pound of LNF for 1.67 an ounce. A great deal on a great tobacco. I can't wait to see what it's like with some age on it.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> LBF is purported to be a clone of Davidoff Flake Medallions. Having smoked both, I can say they are very similar but they didn't taste identical to me. On the other hand, I don't know how close they were in age - I'm guessing the Davidoff was a good year older.


I had a tin of the Davidoff Flake Medalions that has been sitting for a couple of years. I think I got it in a PIF a while back. When I read your thread it got me to give it a try. I have been smoking PL Bullseye lately. But usually I just buy a few ounces at a time to smoke. I have never bothered to buy say a pound to age. I know some people want to think it is a Poor Man's Escudo, but it is a different blend all together.

The Davidoff is a little sweeter than the PS. THe grass smell his not as pronounced. I think the Cavendish center is a touch larger as well but I could be wrong. It is tough to tell whether it is the cavendish center , they way it is packeged or if the blends are that different are responsible for the sweetness. But the Davidoff is a little better but it is tough to say if it is due to the age or the blend. THey were simular enough to get me wondering if Stokkebye/Villiger is the manufacturer if the Davidoff. THey did blend for Dunhill even though Dunhill did not use them for distribution.

This just goes to prove the addage that things you buy by the gram are generally more exciting than things you buy by the pound :tape: The Davidoff is better smoking and more complex. I am kicking myself for not trying it sooner. If I could turn back time a couple of years when Davidoff Pipe Tobaccos I certainly would have bought several of these at $7-8 a tin. But currently they are more in the $12-13 range in most places.

But if you were to give me $50 to buy one of these two tobaccos, am I going to buy four tins of DFM which comes to 7.05 ounces, or I am going to buy a 24 OZ box of PSLBF for the same price? I thik I would go with the Stokkebye, tough I would not mind having a few tins Davidoff in the cellar while I let the Bulls Eye age!!!


----------

